# Anybody know what's up with the optional 18" wheels?



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I wanted the optional 18x8 inch wheels but was informed by the dealer that they weren't available as of yet, even the brochure states that they "are not available at the start of production". I ended up purchasing aftermarket 19's from Chip Foose at a LOT more than the $495 the 18's cost.


----------



## GMDPGGTO (Jun 2, 2005)

They are availible in AZ as of about the end of April. I've seen two Red M6's with them. They look good, but I wanted polished or chrome wheels for my Black Goat, so I went aftermarket. Trouble is, I don't think you can order a '05 anymore.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I found a pn on them (92162270), they are not cheap!!! I can sell you a set for around 1200.00 + shipping! That's a lot of money for wheels, but IMO they look a lot better than the stock 17's. :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

$300 a wheel isn't bad considering what youc an spend. I debated over the HRE or the Foose wheels, either or were round $1200 a piece. Have you had any luck acquiring any of the Holden HSV parts? Their 6.0 GTO comes with 19x8's in a graphite color, http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.asp?link=main/gto.html Their car also has a few things I wish were on our GTO, like the dual zone climate control, gauge pod, and NAV system. I did have a sun roof company intstall the Webasto roof in the car last week, same unit the factory uses.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> $300 a wheel isn't bad considering what youc an spend. I debated over the HRE or the Foose wheels, either or were round $1200 a piece. Have you had any luck acquiring any of the Holden HSV parts? Their 6.0 GTO comes with 19x8's in a graphite color, http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.asp?link=main/gto.html Their car also has a few things I wish were on our GTO, like the dual zone climate control, gauge pod, and NAV system. I did have a sun roof company intstall the Webasto roof in the car last week, same unit the factory uses.


Can you take some interior and exterior pics of your sunroof and post them here please? I would love to have one, but I would like to see what yours looks like.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Both the 17" and 18" factory wheels have zero depth to them. You're far better going aftermarket.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Sure bro, I'm plannin to take the car down to the beach and get a bunch of pics on the sand. Here's Webasto's .pfd brochure for the 04 Goat: http://www.webastoshowroom.com/images/New2004GTO.pdf


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, thats a nice looking unit. When i was looking at GTOs one dealer had a red one with a cheesy aftermarket moonroof. It had some weather stripping on the roof that looked like it was pulled right off the Home Depot floor, and worse yet, it slid on top of the roof....yuck.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It's the same unit that Holden installs down under. Mine was done in a day and cost $1100 installed. Unit works great and will even close itself when it starts to rain. It puzzles me why Pontiac chose to leave so many options off the GTO that are part of the Monaro CV8 and HSVZ GTO!! Cheap Buggers!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Sure bro, I'm plannin to take the car down to the beach and get a bunch of pics on the sand. Here's Webasto's .pfd brochure for the 04 Goat: http://www.webastoshowroom.com/images/New2004GTO.pdf


Oh my! I have to reshuffle my priorities! That is beautiful, I have to have that before any performance mods.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It really is Sweet!! I wassn't sure at first but a friend of mine has an 03 CTS with the same roof installed by the same place and they did an oustanding job on both. It's a 5 hr trek from Tampa to Fort Laud but I can totally recommend them. 24 hr turn around. Let me know if you want a contact name and #. Will


----------

